# Offense or defense first?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I was on the Utah team forum, and saw a post from a Suns fan. From what he said, PHX stands a much better change than UTA. Here is the link to the discussion:

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4395040#post4395040

I replied twice to the thread, but my question to you guys is:

*If Spurs and the Suns are in a 7 game series RIGHT NOW, who'd win?*

Dallas has moved from a run-and-shoot to a defensive team, so we have experienced both sides of the issue. Let's hear it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If they are in a 7 game series RIGHT NOW.... I gotta give the edge to the Suns. SA is looking a few steps behind everyone right now. Age? Boredom? I don't know, but they aren't looking like the Spurs of old. I don't think that they would be able to hang with PHX for 7 games. I'm sure they would push it to 6, but the Suns youth and athleticism would outlast them IMO.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Home court would take it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Right now, the Suns would beat that ***. In the playoffs, I dont know. I still choose offense first. With the Mavs, no one can really say we are an Offensive or defensive team first. I like to say we are on both sides. Not like the Spurs or Pistons who are straight defensive. The Mavs still run alot, just not as much as PHX.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I meant... playoff starts right now, and 1st round is between SAS and PHX, and PHX has the home court. Who do you see winning it?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

PHX in 6.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I would, without a doubt, go with the Spurs. Spurs doesn't care much for home/away, but they care about playoffs.

I'd see several close games with the Spurs locking down on defense. I also don't doubt that the Suns would win couple games. Ultimately, Spurs takes it in 6 games. That's just what I envision.

How did Dallas beat PHX last game? By getting PHX in foul trouble early. I can't believe there aren't more teams doing that! You slow down the pace of the game, and you slash to the basket. When their starters get 2 fouls in the first quarter, D'Antoni is forced to go beyond their 7-men rotation.....

When their 8th and 9th men get playing time, their team is in trouble.

I'll bet anything that SAS and DAL will continue to use this strategy against them to pull out W's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> PHX in 6.


NT,

I love your mojo and all, but are you high on something? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Even if SAS doesn't win, it would be a 7 game series.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

All I know is that I've been watching the Spurs for the last few weeks and they aren't looking good. 
Not sure what the reason is, but they are out of sync.

I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would, without a doubt, go with the Spurs. Spurs doesn't care much for home/away, but they care about playoffs.
> 
> I'd see several close games with the Spurs locking down on defense. I also don't doubt that the Suns would win couple games. Ultimately, Spurs takes it in 6 games. That's just what I envision.
> 
> ...


Nice analogy.

You ever feel like you should patent a scheme? :clap2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Spurs win because they make it ugly and the Suns don't know what to do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Am I over-analyzing? LOL...

Nevermind then... LET'S PLAY BALL!

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The Spurs win because they make it ugly and the Suns don't know what to do.


:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Spurs in 7, they can take any team in this league no matter who it is.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Spurs in 6.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Spurs in 7.


----------

